# 4. Hagener MTB-Tag am 28. August 2011 mit 2/3/6-Stunden Rennen



## apoptygma (2. April 2011)

Liebe MTB-Gemeinde!

Neues Jahr, neuer Thread und pünktlich zum baldigen Saisonbeginn die ersten Infos, und auch der Anmeldelink zu den 4. Hagener MTB Tagen, diesmal am Sonntag, dem 28.08.2011, was auch den Samstagsberufler sehr entgegenkommen dürfte.

Ganz neu in diesem Jahr wirds ein 6-Stunden-Rennen für die ganz Harten unter Euch geben. Wer die Strecke kennt, weiss, wovon er redet und wofür er sich hoffentlich bald anmeldet. 

Dazu findez ebenfalls an diesem Tag die Rennen des Berg-Junior-Cups für Youngsters bis zur U15 Klasse statt!

Infos hierzu bekommst Du:

http://aylienz.de/334.html  hier!

und anmelden darfst Du Dich, am besten sofort 

http://www.time-and-voice.de/hagen-2011/2-3-6h/anmeldung   dort!

Wir sehen uns in Hagen!


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2011)

Ich reisse mal frech hoch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2011)

Wir schreiben Juli, und unsere Startliste kann noch eine ganze Menge Starter vertragen 

What´s up?

Noch traumatisiert von den schlammigen Sonntagsrenen aus dem letzten Jahr? 

Ich kann kein super Sommerwetter versprechen, aber dafür wieder jede Menge schöner Trails.

Also, haut rein und meldet. Vor allem für das 6-Stunden-Rennen wären noch viele harte Jungs und Mädels super


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2011)

ich fahre die trophy auf der langstrecke.

muss ich jetzt 6h in hagen fahren, oder reichen auch die 3h?

in wetter gabs ja z.b. nur 2 und 3h.


edit:
frage hat sich erledigt. habe grade ne ganz tolle entdeckung gemacht.


----------



## r19andre (22. Juli 2011)

jo,
die 3Std. werde ich mir wohl auch wieder antun. ist ja zum Glück nicht so extrem wie Wetter, man war ich im Ar...

Aber geil ists in Hagen trotzdem

Gruß
Andre


----------



## element (24. Juli 2011)

Hm schade, da gibt es mal eine Veranstaltung "bei mir vor der Haustüre" und da bin ich zum entsprechenden Datum nicht da... :-(


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2011)

So Herrschaften, Endspurt 

Die Sonne ist bestellt, damit die Strecke schon abtrocknet, für Euer leibliches Wohl ist gesorgt, also schnell noch anmelden. Sonntag ist Schluß, ab dann gehts nur noch via Nachmeldung.

http://www.time-and-voice.de/hagen-2011/2-3-6h/anmeldung

Wir sehen uns


----------



## gozzitano (20. August 2011)

schade, hatte wegen einer Entfernung von mehr als 300 Km Hagen nicht gerade im Blick. Jetzt ist unsere Tochter wg. Studium dorthin gezogen, da sieht es etwas anders aus. Am nächsten Wochenende fahren wir noch den Harz MTB-Cup in Schierke und am Sonntag gehts nochmal den Brocken hoch.

In den nächsten Jahren könnt ihr aber mit uns rechnen.


gozzitano
Duisburg 2011 team mixed 55+


----------



## Domme02 (20. August 2011)

umpf das war knapp....gestern noch so grade an einer nachmeldung vorbeigekommen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. August 2011)

Dito he he


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2011)

soll ich oder soll ich nicht?

fahre samstag schon im harz den endurothon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> soll ich oder soll ich nicht?
> 
> fahre samstag schon im harz den endurothon.





Du sollst!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. August 2011)

Du sollst den Alten Traktoren mit kaputten Händen und Rücken keine Konzurrenz bieten alter Jungspund, sonst schreibste hier wieder wie du sie mit deinem Jugentlichen Leichtgewicht aus den Schuhen gefahren hast. Auserdem gibt es keine Zwergen Wertung.  *Duck und weg*


----------



## birkenbiker (21. August 2011)

Nachdem ich zwei mal in Hagen den NRW Cup in der Altersklasse U15 gefahren bin hab ich mich auch dieses Jahr entschlossen nach Hagen zu kommen und an dem 2 Stunden Rennen teilzunehmen. Mal schauen was für mich in der U17 und im Gesamt raus springen kann.

Ich hoffe auf eine gute Veranstaltung und gutes Wetter


----------



## birkenbiker (21. August 2011)

Weis jemand wie viele Runden der erste bei dem 2 Stunden Rennen im Jahr 2009 gefahren ist ? 

Tschau


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So Herrschaften, Endspurt
> 
> Die Sonne ist bestellt, damit die Strecke schon abtrocknet, für Euer leibliches Wohl ist gesorgt, also schnell noch anmelden. Sonntag ist Schluß, ab dann gehts nur noch via Nachmeldung.
> 
> ...



sonntag ist schluss ....


> 20 Euro bei Meldung bis 20.08.2011 (Eingang des Startgeldes)


eigentlich ist also freitag der letzte tag, denn am samstag und sonntag wird sicherlich kein geld gutgeschrieben.

wir haben jetzt 23:29 und die anmeldung ist zu. warum?

wollte mich eigentlich noch anmelden, aber nun überlege ich mir noch mal ob ich teilnehme.



vor allem verstehe ich nicht was das mit den wertungen für die trophy soll.

2 std. = wertung trophy kurz
3 std. = wertung trophy lang
6 std. = keine trophywertung

in wetter wurde das 3 std-rennen noch als mittel gewertet und keine wertung für die langstrecke vergeben.


----------



## Blut Svente (22. August 2011)

ich wollte auch gestern melden! Anmeldung war bereits gegen 16 Uhr geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunka (22. August 2011)

in der Ausschreibung steht das die online Anmeldung nur bis zum 18.8. geht. gestern war der 21.8.  aber versuchts doch mal bein zeitnehmer direkt. die sind immer ok. hab ich auch schonmal gemacht.
bin am Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2011)

es ist richtig dass in der ausschreibung der 18.8. genannt wird, aber wenn hier am freitag abend verkündet wird dass man sich bis sonntag anmelden kann, dann wäre es ja auch schön wenn das dann eingehalten wird.

auf grund dieser aussage wollte ich erst mal den marathon in grafschaft abwarten und mich dann für ein rennen in hagen anmelden.


----------



## hellrazor (22. August 2011)

birkenbiker schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie viele Runden der erste bei dem 2 Stunden Rennen im Jahr 2009 gefahren ist ?
> 
> Tschau



Hier solltest du alle Auswertungen finden:

http://archiv.time-and-voice.com/ergebnisse.html


----------



## birkenbiker (22. August 2011)

Danke, die älteren Ergebnisse hatte ich nämlich nicht gefunden.


----------



## dackmo (23. August 2011)

Ist die Strecke mit Wetter zu vergleichen?


----------



## shadow_muc (23. August 2011)

Wie ist die Strecke denn einzuordnen? z.B. im Vergleich zu Sundern?
Ich fahre überwiegend RR und würde ungern metertief die Klippen runterspringen müssen


----------



## apoptygma (23. August 2011)

dackmo schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke mit Wetter zu vergleichen?



Im Großen und Ganzen.....ja . Mit etwas weniger Höhenmeter pro Runde.


----------



## apoptygma (23. August 2011)

shadow_muc schrieb:


> Wie ist die Strecke denn einzuordnen? z.B. im Vergleich zu Sundern?
> Ich fahre überwiegend RR und würde ungern metertief die Klippen runterspringen müssen



Es gibt keinen Vergleich zu Sundern , metertief springen wirst Du allerdings nicht brauchen gut, nicht gezwungenermaßen)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. August 2011)

..Hm wird hoffentlich jeder verstehen das ich wegen meinem abeklemmten Nerv den Chickenway nehme..


----------



## birkenbiker (25. August 2011)

ich freu mich schon so auf Hagen 

und für gutes Wetter ist glaube ich auch gesorgt

tschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (26. August 2011)

Wie viel von der NRW Cup Strecke ist in der Runde? 
Mein CC Rad streikt und ich bin am überlegen das ganze einfach starr zufahren. Ist gutes Training fürs Crossen ist ja nur noch ein Monat bis es wieder los geht. Wenn nur die eine Wurzelabfahrt drin ist sollte das problemlos gehen.

Wenn es aber zu wurzelig ist werde ich morgen wohl eine Schrauberstunde einlegen und das Hardtail fertig machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2011)

das rennen ist sonntag...


----------



## hefra (26. August 2011)

Hä? Klar ist das Rennen Sonntag, aber wenn ich morgen das Rad nicht fertig habe fahre ich Sonntag nicht mit dem Rad... ich schraube doch nicht eine Stunde vor dem Rennen.


----------



## dackmo (26. August 2011)

Scheint ja wohl eine Schlammschlacht zu werden. 3 Tagesprognose zeigt nur Regen...


----------



## Peter88 (26. August 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Wie viel von der NRW Cup Strecke ist in der Runde?
> QUOTE]
> 
> alle downhills der cc strecke + einer einfachen abfahrt mit anschließenden wurzel uphill


----------



## M::::: (26. August 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Mein CC Rad streikt und ich bin am überlegen das ganze einfach starr zufahren. Ist gutes Training fürs Crossen ist ja nur noch ein Monat bis es wieder los geht. Wenn nur die eine Wurzelabfahrt drin ist sollte das problemlos gehen.



Die Strecke mag zwar jeder unterschiedlich bewerten,aber Hagen ist bei mir normalerweise das einzige Rennen im Jahr,das ich vollgefedert fahre.
Wenn Du da komplett starr fährst, verneige ich mich schon mal prophylaktisch in Ehrfurcht


----------



## M::::: (26. August 2011)

birkenbiker schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon so auf Hagen
> 
> und *für gutes Wetter ist glaube ich auch gesorgt*
> 
> tschau



Wo haste das denn her ? 
Alle mir bekannten Prognosen sind da irgendwie entgegengesetzter Meinung


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. August 2011)

Hmm Sonntag soll es demnach trocken bleiben in Hagen..


----------



## hefra (26. August 2011)

Peter du bist doch letztes Jahr auch starr gefahren, so schlimm ist das doch nicht oder? 

Ach auch egal wird schon klappen, ich bin schon andere Sachen starrgefahren, da werden 2 Stunden Hagen schon klappen. Wenn ich bergab langsamer bin muss ich das halt bergauf wieder rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (27. August 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Peter du bist doch letztes Jahr auch starr gefahren, so schlimm ist das doch nicht oder?



jo da habe ich ihn schon ein paar Mal gesehen, aber dauernd ist sein Rad zerfallen ;-(

Ich habe dann doch wieder meine Durin eingebaut und die Starrgabel von Duisburg wieder entfernt.

Fahre aber auch das 3 Std. Rennen

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2011)

in welchem zustand ist die strecke?


----------



## r19andre (27. August 2011)

Hi,
so wie das heute hier teilweise am Schütten war ist alles andere als Schlamm eine Wohltat.

gibt wohl eine Mokkaschlacht und ich hoffe ich kann mich morgen durchringen zu fahren


----------



## Peter88 (28. August 2011)

So dann bin ich spontan doch dabei.
mit dem 1/2 marathon von gestern und der abendlichen pasta mahlzeit bin ich jetzt nach 6st schlaf super vorbereitet 

Bis gleich..


----------



## maddda (28. August 2011)

So wiederda, warn tolles rennen, wenn auch extrem schlammig

Hat echt Spaß gemacht, bis auf einige Passagen, wo man öfters abgestiegen ist


Orga war astrein


----------



## Domme02 (28. August 2011)

zurück vom 2h rennen.  Leistung war ganz gut, nicht ins Rennen gekommen und etwas probleme zu Anfang aber beim 3. Platz in AK sollte ich mich nicht beschweren.

Schöne, schöne Strecke die ihr da habt! Der Hammer. endlich mal wieder MTBiken  Der schlamm ging eigentlich und war nicht zu extrem. Und das Stück im Zielgebiet zeigte auch mal den Zuschauern die nicht weit laufen wollten, was MTBiken ist.
Absperrung war auch geil und Streckenposten beinahe überall vorort. Verpflegung auch spitze und Sicherheit (malteser) war auch abrufbar. 

Start verlief etwas komisch. Auf der Homepage wurden Startblöcke für Altersklassen versprochen. Die es dann nicht gab. Außerdem waren sich die Organisatoren wohl auch nicht so klar wo wir starten sollten.

Etwas lachhaft finde ich es nur bei der Siegerehrung keine Pokale, oder gar Urkunden zu verteilen. Stattdessen gabs ein Müsli ausm Rewe oder so   Aber naja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (28. August 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Hier ein paar Bilder, leider sind doch einige verwackelt/ unscharf  die Schlimmsten habe ich allerdings schon aussortiert.

War toll als Streckenposten zu fungieren  (auch wenn ich einen Pulli hätte mitnehmen sollen).


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. August 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Schöne, schöne Strecke die ihr da habt! Der Hammer. endlich mal wieder MTBiken  Der schlamm ging eigentlich und war nicht zu extrem. Und das Stück im Zielgebiet zeigte auch mal den Zuschauern die nicht weit laufen wollten, was MTBiken ist.
> Absperrung war auch geil und Streckenposten beinahe überall vorort. Verpflegung auch spitze und Sicherheit (malteser) war auch abrufbar.



Kann ich nur unterschreiben!

..noch ein paar wenige Fotos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## maddda (29. August 2011)

Super, danke für die Photos euch beiden

Mir gefiel das mit den Photos von den Streckenposten besser als mit den ganzen Sportografen, da muss man dann immer auf Blitzanlagen achten, die aufm Trail stehen und einen im Downhill blindblitzen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. August 2011)

Danke für die Pics euch beiden,


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2011)

warum bist du nicht zu ende gefahren?


----------



## eminem7905 (29. August 2011)

noch mehr fotos von den hagener mtb tagen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> warum bist du nicht zu ende gefahren?



Ich lag auf platz 3 Ak und hatte schon in der
10 runde einige fights mit dem fahrer auf platz 4. Fahrtechnisch fuhr der einfach sauberer durch die trailpassagen, an den anstiegen konnte ich ihm aber wieder überholen. Hatte letztes we ne magenschleimhautentzündung und nachdem ich beim rennen 3 Flaschen Nutrixxion isozeug und 2 Gels konsumiert hatte ging es rund im Magen. Stunde 4 fing es an, Stunde 5 war es echt übel und nach 5:25 stunden ging nix mehr. Mir war echt elendig übel und ich wollte nur noch kotzen.. 

Tja wie vergibt man das Podium wie aus dem Leerbuch..Aber so ist das eben. Trotzdem hatte ich wirklich viel spass, und denke der Nobby war eine gute wahl vorne.


----------



## Domme02 (29. August 2011)

richtig gute Bilder! Danke! besonders die von eminem. leider gibts keins von mir


----------



## Thomas Sommer (29. August 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Photos euch beiden
> 
> Mir gefiel das mit den Photos von den Streckenposten besser als mit den ganzen Sportografen, da muss man dann immer auf Blitzanlagen achten, die aufm Trail stehen und einen im Downhill blindblitzen



Ich fühle mich als Fotograf angesprochen, weil ich normalerweise
auch nur noch mit "Blitzanlage" fotografiere.
Kein Blitz heißt meiner Ansicht nach schlechtere Bilder, viel mehr
Ausschuß, d.h.weniger Bilder oder viel mehr Nacharbeit für
den Fotografen.
Ist natürlich auch Geschmacksache, was für Bilder einem gefallen.

Als Fahrer muß ich sagen, daß mich noch nie eine Bitzanlage
gestört hat. Mountainbiken erfordert Aufmerksamkeit, Konzentration
auf die Strecke und schnelles Reagieren. So ein Blitz ist da nur
einer unter vielen Eindrücken, die verarbeitet werden. Oft registriere
ich ihn nicht einmal. 
Nachher seh ich die Bilder und bin überrascht, daß an der Stelle 
fotografiert wurde...

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Echinopsis (29. August 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder, leider sind doch einige verwackelt/ unscharf  die Schlimmsten habe ich allerdings schon aussortiert.
> ...



Warst Du diejenige, die mich so toll angefeuert hat?  
War ein tolles Rennen auch wenn ich gelegtlich zu Fuß unterwegs war. Dafür hatte ich wenigstens keinen Bodenkontakt 

MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo86 (29. August 2011)

Hallo, hier sind auch noch ein Fotos die ich geschossen habe
http://picasaweb.google.com/104167758982437033493/MTBHagen?authuser=0&feat=directlink
Schönen Gruss und hoffe das es geklappt hat


----------



## Honigblume (29. August 2011)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Warst Du diejenige, die mich so toll angefeuert hat?



Denke schon 

Hoffe doch, daß alle toll angefeuert wurden


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2011)

ollo86 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier sind auch noch ein Fotos die ich geschossen habe
> http://picasaweb.google.com/104167758982437033493/MTBHagen?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> Schönen Gruss und hoffe das es geklappt hat



schöne fotos!

besonders das anbremsen der ersten passage hat mir immer sehr viel freude bereitet.
bin oft schön mit beiden rädern rutschend in die kurve gedriftet.


----------



## Renn Maus (30. August 2011)

@Honigblume:
Ja, vielen Dank fürs Anfeuern. Das hat mich jede Runde aufs neue gefreut!!!!


----------



## hefra (30. August 2011)

Es hat Spaß gemacht bei euch zu fahren. Auch wenn ich mir mal wieder wünschen würde im Trockenem zu fahren. Irgendwie habe ich das geschundene Rad mit zweifach (an)gerissener Kette dann doch noch ins Ziel gerettet. 

Das drum herum war super und von dem Gnocchi Salat hätte ich gerne das Rezept 

Das einzige was mich etwas enttäuscht hat waren die Preise bei der Siegerehrung, in Anbetracht des doch nicht geringen Startgeldes hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet. Ihr müsst ja keine dicke Kohle raushauen, aber wenigstens ein paar Medalien oder Sachpreise die etwas hermachen sollten doch drin sein. Vielleicht sind wir alle auch einfach zu verwöhnt.

Es hat jedenfalls richtig Spaß gemacht und das ist ja die Hauptsache!


----------



## CD Rush (30. August 2011)

Danke auch von meiner Seite an das toll organisierte Rennen und die "Verpfleger".
Nachdem ich am Samstag bei der "Probefahrt noch Bodenkontakt hatte, ging am Sonntag 6 Stunden lang alles gut.
Gruß.
CD Rush


----------



## Peter88 (30. August 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Es hat Spaß gemacht bei euch zu fahren. Auch wenn ich mir mal wieder wünschen würde im Trockenem zu fahren. Irgendwie habe ich das geschundene Rad mit zweifach (an)gerissener Kette dann doch noch ins Ziel gerettet.
> 
> Das drum herum war super und von dem Gnocchi Salat hätte ich gerne das Rezept
> 
> ...



nächstes mal die 3 stunden fahren 
bei uns gab es wirklich gute carbon lenker, helme, vorbauten  usw.


ich bin dieses jahr noch keine strecke gefahren die mir mehr spaß gemacht hat.
nächstes jahr gerne wieder..
gruß
Peter


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Das drum herum war super und von dem Gnocchi Salat hätte ich gerne das Rezept





Das könnte ich organisieren *denk ich


----------



## hefra (31. August 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> nächstes mal die 3 stunden fahren
> bei uns gab es wirklich gute carbon lenker, helme, vorbauten  usw.
> 
> 
> ...



3 Stunden hätte bei mir nicht geklappt. 
Ich trainiere schon wieder viel kürzer und intensiever fürs Crossen, so dass ich bei allem über 2 Stunden doch sehr an meine Grenzen komme und außerdem war meine Kette an zwei Stellen gerissen und hielt nur noch durch Glück und viel laufen, eine Runde mehr und ich hätte sie wohl zerrissen.
Da kam mir das Crosstraining gelegen, so bin ich die Anstiege größten teils gelaufen um die Kette zu schonen.

@apoptygma: das wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

